# The Photo Challenge Winner March 2013 - leeroix



## Overread (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations go to leeroix for winning the Photo Challenge theme of New Beginnings with his photo The New Beginning.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 11, 2013)

Woot!!!

Everyone get ready for next month's competition!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...l-tpf-photo-challenge-april-13-less-more.html


----------



## Pukka312 (Apr 14, 2013)

I would have missed April's challenge if I hadn't searched for it... Maybe a separate thread announcement for April? (unless I missed that one too)


----------



## DNAPhotography (Apr 30, 2013)

good deal. i like it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 6, 2013)

spam reported


----------

